# **** die off!!



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I went to scout the creek I trap every year after my deer hunt this morning and as I walked the creek me and my dad saw 5 ***** and a opossum dead in the creek.... Does anyone know or seen this before? I'm concerned and wonder what is in this creek to see all the dead animals?? I saw a big **** right at daybreak cross an opening in the winter wheat field he looked normal big fat healthy ****.... I'm puzzled and will be contacting the dnr tommarrow I'm thinking maybe an ehd or something similar or maybe someone dumped a chemical in the creek? Bums me out that's 5 less ***** to trap this season I hope this don't continue!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I found the same thing last year in one part of my County. I spoke with a local vet about seeing dead **** scattered along waterways and the decrease in canine numbers. I knew I had a severe mange infestation but she said that my area was also hard hit by Parvo along with mange and that Parvo could have caused the demise of the ****. She went on to say that local dog breeders lost all of their litters to Parvo and she'd never treated so many dogs with mange (over a dozen) as she did a year ago.


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was seeing lots of sign at the end of September first part of October, by the time season got here it is about impossible to even find a track in corn or creek beds they just seem to have disappeared.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

After my 1st reply I remember being told by a property owner on the west edge of my County that a friend a couple miles away was finding dead **** repeatedly in her backyard as well as an opossum this fall. Also, there is no farm ground within a mile of her.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sixgun4866 said:


> I was seeing lots of sign at the end of September first part of October, by the time season got here it is about impossible to even find a track in corn or creek beds they just seem to have disappeared.


That is exactly what happened to me last year with my canines!! Had family units located and by the time 11/1 rolled around most properties, including those with a running history of coyote & fox catches, didn't even have old sign let alone fresh!!! This didn't change with time and ya can't catch ghosts!!!


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Have seen 2 fox with mange and there has been no coyote sign this fall. Didn't even bother setting for either. I have caught same # of **** as normal and above avg on grinners 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swmmark (Sep 22, 2010)

Raccoon #'s have dropped by me for the last 2 seasons. Pick up a few, but nowhere near what it was. Had a farmer tell me that he hasn't got near the sweet corn damage that he used to in the past 2 yrs


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

swmmark said:


> Raccoon #'s have dropped by me for the last 2 seasons. Pick up a few, but nowhere near what it was. Had a farmer tell me that he hasn't got near the sweet corn damage that he used to in the past 2 yrs




Maybe my war against them is finally paying off!


Old Fred


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea it has affected the ***** and opossums as far as I can tell the canines are alive and thriving as I can see fresh tracks of yotes and have them on the trail cam in numbers they look healthy gonna have to thin them out soon.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Not having an issue with numbers or size, But have an issue with a big **** hanging in the garage right now wife came got me yesterday at like 11 am she went to let the dog out side and a 20# bore **** was staring at her she came running in yelling there's a **** in the garage. I'm like oh bull sh-- shore enough day light **** in garage eating dog food. Had a friend tell me to wear gloves skinning it may have some disease. Healthy looking animal though. Kinda liery of it


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

krackshot said:


> Not having an issue with numbers or size, But have an issue with a big **** hanging in the garage right now wife came got me yesterday at like 11 am she went to let the dog out side and a 20# bore **** was staring at her she came running in yelling there's a **** in the garage. I'm like oh bull sh-- shore enough day light **** in garage eating dog food. Had a friend tell me to wear gloves skinning it may have some disease. Healthy looking animal though. Kinda liery of it


I'd suggest always wearing gloves when skinning, especially ****! They carry a lot of parasites such as round worm.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Seldom said:


> I'd suggest always wearing gloves when skinning, especially ****! They carry a lot of parasites such as round worm.


 

what worries more than anything else is getting the black plague from flea bits from them bug infested critters.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

krackshot said:


> what worries more than anything else is getting the black plague from flea bits from them bug infested critters.


Because of the flea issue I wear a Tyvek shop coat when skinning hot in the field and Tyvek coveralls in the fur shed. Not only do they keep the fleas off me, they keep my clothes clean, *AND* when purchased by the case, are quite cheap!! One Tyvek garment will last through many sknnings!


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I came across a den of dead ***** a month back and it looked like distemper. About a 1/2 mile out before I found fresh **** sign again.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea I'm still catching ***** but not near the number I've caught the last 5 years... I hope the colder weather is the reason but I'm thinking the die off has affected it alot


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

My **** numbers are way down this year in a particular area also. I'm not seeing as many mink or sign there either, so I figure parvo or distemper may be the cause.


----------



## 65Creed (Oct 22, 2013)

Haven't seen much if any **** sign this year. Talked to a trapper just before rifle season and his **** numbers have died too. 

No sign, no dead ones on the road - nothing.

Canine and cat sign is through the roof though in my area. Father saw a bob cat simply timber cruising at noon last year and fully furred coyotes numerous times this.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Canine distemper is the second leading cause of death in raccoons next to humans. Certainly would account for the drop in population with the canids in the area too. Also parvo virus and rabies are very common. I know our raccoon population has dropped quite a bit around here. Summer of 2012 we took 13 off our property. Summer 2013, we took 1 (thank God!). I've been hearing all around the county that people had a lot fewer around than usual. 
You should always get your animals vaccinated. Vaccination isn't a 100% guarantee though. Other things that can help are: Keep all dog food picked up and away from raccoons reach and any scat that raccoons leave around, pick it up and get rid of it. When handling raccoon poo, be really careful. Raccoons carry a roundworm that can be fatal to humans, especially children.


----------

